# A Day in the Park



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Two geezers were sitting on a park bench passing time watching people and observing nature.

A lark landed next to a nearby bush and was pulled out of sight. The men were afraid the bird was a goner, as the bush was shaking and they heard the lark warble like never before. They were surprised when the lark emerged, apparently unharmed. One asked the other, "I wonder what happened?" They were even more surprised when the bird answered, "I'm a lark, we made sparks, and I _liked_ it!"

A while later a dove walked past the bush, and was also pulled in. The men also feared for the fate of this bird, as the bush was shaking and loud cooing was coming forth. But the dove also emerged, none the worse for wear. "How did it escape all that?" The bird responded, "I'm a dove, we made love, and I _liked_ it!"

The gentlemen were about ready to call it a day when .._wait for it_... a duck comes wandering by. Sure enough, it gets yanked into the same bush. There was thrashing, there was quacking, but this go-around the old-timers were more concerned about the proximity of young'uns. They were relieved but also a bit apprehensive when the duck returned from its encounter in the bush. Having been through this twice before, they address the bird directly. "What happened?" The bird responded,



Spoiler



"I'm a drake, it was a mistake, and I _didn't_ like it!"


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Two geezers were sitting on a park bench passing time watching people and observing nature.
> 
> A lark landed next to a nearby bush and was pulled out of sight. The men were afraid the bird was a goner, as the bush was shaking and they heard the lark warble like never before. They were surprised when the lark emerged, apparently unharmed. One asked the other, "I wonder what happened?" They were even more surprised when the bird answered, "I'm a lark, we made sparks, and I _liked_ it!"
> 
> ...


DARN it, I had high hopes of getting through one day without mention of a duck in the humor section


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

And the duck called, "Fowl!"


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> And the duck called, "Fowl!"


Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack QUack Quack

(all in honor of the duck jokes not dying)


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack QUack Quack
> 
> (all in honor of the duck jokes not dying)


That's a box of quackers!:thats:

Just think - it could be worse - someone could start telling chicken jokes!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> That's a box of quackers!:thats:
> 
> Just think - it could be worse - someone could start telling chicken jokes!


OK, ye did ask for it......

Q: Why did the Chicken Cross The Road??

A: (as provided by the Scottish Poet Robert Burns)
Fair fah yer honest sonsi face,
Great chieftan o' the Chicken Race.
The Blackened Road ahind ye said,
Ye best run Quick ere ye be deid.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> OK, ye did ask for it......
> 
> Q: Why did the Chicken Cross The Road??
> 
> ...


why did the chicken cross the road


GEORGE W. BUSH
We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or it is against us. There is no middle ground here.​


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> why did the chicken cross the road
> 
> GEORGE W. BUSH
> We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or it is against us. There is no middle ground here.​


and again

*Gilligan:* The traffic started getting rough; the chicken had to cross. If not for the plumage of its peerless tail; the chicken would be lost. The chicken would be lost!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> DARN it, I had high hopes of getting through one day without mention of a duck in the humor section


Sorry, but it's kind of hard not to mention the elephant in the room. :grin:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Or as Charlie would say. "The chicken crossed the road because the house over there had Dish network and was living life in HI DEFINITION!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Why did the chicken cross the road?
_To get to the other side._

Why did the elephant cross the road?
_He was riding with the chicken._[/I]

Why did the elephant cross himself?
_The chicken was a bad driver._

After they crossed the road, the chicken and the elephant went to church. Why did the elephant cross himself?
_To get to the Other Side._


----------

